# Hong Kong: Pigeon nesting on my air conditioner



## jayinhk (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi PTers,

I have a pigeon nesting on top of my window air conditioner, around 10 ft up. I'm on the fifth storey. I'd noticed scratching sounds and cooing in the mornings for quite a while, and banged on the aircon to get them moving. I was then out of town for twelve days. Today I noticed some stalks and even a zip tie (!) up there, and quite an attractive pigeon sitting pretty. I realized the corrugated tin roof right over the air conditioner makes it a safe place for a pigeon to nest. I tried to get it moving with a rattan stick and it attacked it with a surprising amount of power, so I think it may have eggs. It's very hard to get a good look at it because of the setup of the windows. 

I tried shouting, banging on the windows and aircon and even shining two high powered flashlights at it, but to no avail. I tried squirting water and even spraying a little WD-40 in the air--no effect. Just one very wet bird looking back at me.

I really don't mind pigeons at all, but don't want it pooping in the air conditioner for health reasons or causing it to corrode. I'm renting and would have to replace the air conditioner if it were damaged. It was still up there at 11 pm after I gave it a good soaking. How should I proceed? I don't want to hurt it. I briefly considered shooting it with an air pistol, but I'd rather not do that, especially if it has young.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, it is too late now, as the eggs may be near to hatching, they will raise them there, and when they leave, sweep it off and perhaps tell the landlord to put up a barrier.


----------



## jayinhk (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks--is there a potential health hazard to me if they're up there? Mites? Would it be safe to use the air conditioner?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jayinhk said:


> Thanks--is there a potential health hazard to me if they're up there? Mites? Would it be safe to use the air conditioner?


No you have no need to worry with just one pair there, smog from hong kong is probably more to worry about..lol..


----------



## jayinhk (Mar 17, 2013)

lol yeah, the smog here is pretty bad nowadays, but not as bad as Mumbai was last week. It is a pretty bird (purplish brown with a black and white mottled throat). I guess I'll let it be for now since it seems very determined to stay!


----------

